# I feel so bad



## Willow Tree (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm having a hard time bonding with my hedgehog and making time for him. I love him, my Bandit and I don't want to get rid of him, but make things better. What should I do?

I have school, I'm a sophomore in HS
I do track
I have chores

A lot of these things take up my time, how do you do your bonding time on a busy schedule?

Please help me x.x


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If Bandit is a snuggler, who likes to sleep on you when you get him out, you could try making or buying a sling that you can tie around your neck and have him snuggle in it. Then you could have him with you while doing easier chores, or while doing homework. You could also have him snuggle in your lap in a blanket while doing homework.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thankfully, in a sense, you are the only one missing out. Hedgies don't necessarily seek us out. Our bonding is for our benefit so we can enjoy them and not have a giant huffing ball of spines on our laps. They aren't like dogs that will wither and die of heartache without our love as long as you are meeting their needs of care and being attentive enough to catch any early warning signs of sickness. Be sure to keep weighing your hedgie once a week as weight loss is a first indicator of illness. Keep up on their nail trimming so they can keep wheeling and stay healthy.

If you feel this is temporary, which I hope it is since school is ending soon, you could plan to spend more time with him in the summer, then by all means I would say keep him and work harder on bonding when you have some more free time. The more you do get to bond with him the more I'm sure you will make time to be with him.


----------



## Willow Tree (Nov 12, 2009)

Lilysmommy said:


> If Bandit is a snuggler, who likes to sleep on you when you get him out, you could try making or buying a sling that you can tie around your neck and have him snuggle in it. Then you could have him with you while doing easier chores, or while doing homework. You could also have him snuggle in your lap in a blanket while doing homework.


I don't think he likes snuggling up into me, but lays next to me. He did that today, all sprawled out and eyeing me, it was cute, he's not mad, right? The only time he cuddles is after a bath, x3;


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

You can also take him out while you're studying. Have him on your lap or in a play pen near you (if he's a wanderer). Or some snuggle time if you're relaxing watching tv


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I sit in Quigley's playpen with him while I'm doing my readings for school. Also most of my downtime (if I get any) goes to my animals. If I have a a bit of time during the day I get him out to sleep on me instead of in his cage. He doesn't like the little snuggle sack I made him (he climbs out of it) so when I'm doing chores I put him in his playpen and talk to him when I walk past. This semester was crazy for me with school (3 classes, an internship, two part time jobs) All together I worked 6 -7 days every week (6+ hours per day before homework). Quigley didn't get as much attention as normal but I do need some downtime and he's great to relax with.


----------

